# Cheap, Aquarium R/O Filter



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking to get an R/O just for aquarium shrimps.

Does anyone have any suggestions?
hows this one?

Do I need the reservoir tank?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/NANO-75-GPD-AQUA...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a77121ab


----------



## bluescorpio (Mar 13, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Looking to get an R/O just for aquarium shrimps.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> hows this one?
> ...


I would get one around 200 dollars. because the more stage tap water gets filtered before the memberance,the less you have to change the memberance.
(it saves up in the long run).


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Hi Jay, because r/o units produce clean water slowly you don't need the reservoir tank unless you wanted r/o water on demand ie. for drinking. Most fish people turn on their units and drip it into a bucket for collection for 1/2-1 day depending on the unit's capacity and your needs. I've been looking at BWI plumbing's r/o units, anyone using one - reviews?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Drip sounds very very slow. Don't they have an R/O unit as one of the contest prizes?


----------

